# Roasted Chick Peas!(garbonzo) new favorite healthy snack



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

drain peas towel dry, put in oven safe dish heat oven to 350. put in some olive oil salt and pepper.. roast for 40 minutes. (you want them lightly browned but not dried out) THATS it.. YUM!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I love garbonzo beans......I can pop them in my mouth like Skittles.

The Asian stores here have many packaged varieties like wasabi and Indian spiced stuff which I haven't tried yet.

Just an FYI if you're watching the sodium intake; The Trader Joes brand of canned beans has over twice the sodium content of the Goya brand stuff.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I was thumbing through a "Best of 2014" Test Kitchen issue and they sampled Cannelli beans to a taste-off. The hands-down favorite was Goya brand, noting that their savory cannelli beans just so happened to carry the most sodium; second place was Bush's brand. I still love garbonzos straight up and I would carry around pocketfuls if I could!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Try adding a dash of Cayenne pepper or some very finely chopped roasted peppers for additional heat  used to eat this stuff all the time.


----------

